
Inspiration for when you hear people say "That's not a good idea." - jmtame
http://www.thoughtmechanics.com/2007/04/21/some-very-funny-and-totally-wrong-predictions-of-the-past/
======
danielha
A lot of those can be attributed to shortsighted executives who are afraid to
take risks or academics who are convinced by their own limited research. And
in such cases, there is almost certainly support to be found elsewhere.

So if your idea is constantly getting shot down, don't build a "I'll show
them!" attitude. The best move would be to ask why they think it's a bad idea,
consider it, and move on.

~~~
aston
A ton of them aren't even shortsighted:

"I think there is a world market for maybe five computers." Thomas Watson,
chairman of IBM, 1943

At the time, there wasn't even _that_ large of a market. Watson definitely
wasn't panning the technology, just noting (correctly) that the time wasn't
right for a marketing push.

Great ideas implemented too early aren't worth much at all.

~~~
jamongkad
True! as I have learned timing is everything.

